# Windows Server 2012 r2 DHCP not serving addresses



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello TechGuy!

Yesterday I encoutered a DHCP problem. After windows update and restart, my dhcp won't serve any new IP addresses. The ones wich has been sent before are working but no new IP-s. I tried restarting the DHCP server the Full server sevral times but no success. The settings hasn't been changed, but I checked and it has a lot's of free IP -s and the scope is activated and the server is Authorized to serve DHCP.
I tried adding a RogueDetection disabling registry key but no success.
I tried to check it with wire shark but suprisingly from the server there is no outgoing DHCP packet. I checked from the client too and it send discovery packets but it didn't get any offer.

And now I'm out of ideas... :/

I will attach the DHCP server log and the client and server Wireshark log.

Please if someone has any other ideas or solutions, I would be very happy.

Thanks Forward.

Thomas


----------

